# Northern Utah grouse



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Whats the skinny on N. Utah Grouse, are there any birds within 1hr of Ogden? I see tunz in Southern Idaho but I would really like to stay closer to home and NOT buy another Idaho license to pursue the good ol Mtn Chicken


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Try around Snowbasin or Farmington Canyon. Both places usually hold alot of Grouse. Watch out for private property around Snow basin. You may want to try around Wheeler Canyon.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

utbowhntr said:


> Try around Snowbasin or Farmington Canyon. Both places usually hold alot of Grouse. Watch out for private property around Snow basin. You may want to try around Wheeler Canyon.


And there lies the problem with hunting around Snowbasin. Seems nobody who should know can tell you where the Forest Service property boundaries are around that area.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

They have phone apps that help with that. There also cheep


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah Farmington canyon you should be able to get into them okay! Ive also seen em around Mantua.


----------

